# photos from Japan - wetland, nikko bg, Adachi museum garden



## MoreWater (Oct 1, 2008)

For anyone interested, I recently did a couple of quick trips in Japan and have some shots from the Senjo Plain ("battlefield plain") wetland in Nikko, Tokyo University's botanical garden (outdoor only) at Nikko, and the Adachi Museum's Japanese garden near Izumo. Some of the photos are kinda crappy but I'm going to blame the constant drizzle. 

As usual in flickrland, the slideshow is a good way to go. Some photos are labeled and clicking on the photo will bring up the info (if there is any).

All my shots from the trips can be found in these two collections.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2008)

Not crappy at all -- quite nice, in fact. The soft light through the "constant drizzle" made for good photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2008)

:clap::clap: I missed the crap, where was it? Looked good to me! Thanks for posting!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice shots, thanks! It is particularly strange to see a free flowing river in Japan, so I like those especially.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 2, 2008)

very nice!!! Thank you! I esp. enjoyed the Japanese garden, even if this was not just your taste  ! the landscape and all those pinus garden bonsais are excellent, and imagine those azaleas in bloom!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Oct 2, 2008)

:ninja:The Adachi museum was very nice. Thanks for the shots


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2008)

THanx for posting.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed  I think most of the crappy photos are of buildings (in other albums from the trip) - the botanical shots generally came out well. What a surprise 



KyushuCalanthe said:


> It is particularly strange to see a free flowing river in Japan, so I like those especially.



Yup. But much of Nikko I believe is a result of planning, and it's done well in the sense that a cursory look doesn't reveal it - I have to assume that appearances (to keep the vacationers coming) is a big part of their development plan. A look at the maps show numerous damns upriver, and many of the rivers through "town" are clearly engineered to some degree. Nevertheless, the waterfalls are beautiful and water runs down every hillside after a rain. 

Talking of planned vistas, google Ryuzu waterfall and every photo out there will either look like:




​
or



​
because those are the only two spots where you can get a shot of the falls. A little further up, you see the water run very narrow, then under a road, after which it spreads wide over a shallow rock bed. Then down the waterfalls. I think further up is a damn, but I don't have that map handy to confirm. 

The kind of weather we had through the trip - rain or mist:



​


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 4, 2008)

Great shots! Japan really is the land of waterfalls, but that is no surprise given the ample rainfall and mountainous terrain. Kyushu too is full of them, big and small. Here are a couple on both ends of the scale.

First, the 308 ft tall Medaki Waterfall cascading down the fabulous Kyusuikei Gorge, Oita Prefecture, Kyushu:







Next, a humble fall alongside a small temple, Sasaguri Town, Fukuoka Prefecture, Kyushu:






As you said, while the waterfalls are numerous and kept in a natural state, the rivers are mostly damned and contained with concrete walls or earthen *****. There is only one "river" I know of in the Fukuoka area that is free flowing, and that is only because it exists in a high mountain valley.


----------

